# A New Bird Soon



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am going to be getting a new bird soon  I am so excited... as it will be my first 'real' larger bird (apart from the Princesses... but they aren't inside birds.) So I will be getting a baby Indian Ringneck Parrot soon 

I am hoping to be getting him/her on Saturday... I have been talking to the guy who is selling them. Although I did see them today (photo's) and they are adorable :XD: 

They have been flying around for about three weeks... and there are 5 blue babies and 1 yellow baby (although I'm 98% sure the yellow is a girl based on its parents) I have been doing so much research on them... and now I'm finally allowed to get one  I'm getting a blue baby, and I'm not too bothered on the gender (I've read its hard to tell their genders when they're young... but meh.)

I'm getting the cage first then picking the baby up after... I'll post some photo's when I get him/her... or after he/she settles in... it depends


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is sweet...don't forget our love for pics here...


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

You're gonna love your ringneck baby . They are full of character and just so cute at that age . I have a ringneck of mine too . 

Watch out for aggression . They are known to be notoriously aggressive ( don't get fooled by any of the youtube videos ; they're just the exceptions ) . All the ringnecks I've owned in the past have always tried to kill all of my other birds . My current ringneck tried to kill one of my cockatiel chicks before he could even fly .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How exciting, I'm looking forward for the pics of your new friend!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

vinay said:


> You're gonna love your ringneck baby . They are full of character and just so cute at that age . I have a ringneck of mine too .
> 
> Watch out for aggression . They are known to be notoriously aggressive ( don't get fooled by any of the youtube videos ; they're just the exceptions ) . All the ringnecks I've owned in the past have always tried to kill all of my other birds . My current ringneck tried to kill one of my cockatiel chicks before he could even fly .


I am very aware of their known aggression... and he/she will be the only inside pet bird. So I won't have to worry too much about other birds and any bad out comes with that... except in cases of illness... but they won't be out/in contact with him/her anyway. I am aware that I'll probably have to deal with bluffing... I also work with the Ringneck's (among other bird species) at work and have some experienced knowledge of them (first hand) as well 

I have been looking on other forums (gathering and learning as much about them as possible) and websites about them and they seem like incredible birds (with the good and the bad) and even though they are often described as stand-off-ish, I don't mind as I don't want a bird that's too clingy (such as a Galah) and I don't mind their calls... In my opinion the 50 Lovebirds are louder than our 40 Ringneck's at work...

I can't wait to get my new baby and start to get to know him/her


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

jonah said:


> That is sweet...don't forget our love for pics here...





aluz said:


> How exciting, I'm looking forward for the pics of your new friend!


I'll post as many photos as I can of him/her when he/she has settled in 

Although completely off topic... at work we have a female Ringneck... she is not tame... you can't get anywhere near... except in a couple of circumstances... hands are no-go, but if you have apple she'll come and take it... or have the broom in the aviary (for cleaning) she'll take rides on it... and attempt to pull out all the bristles at the front  Considering shes an aviary bird... its not bad...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How wonderful, can't wait for the pictures. It sounds like you have a lot of experience and know exactly what is needed for the wellbeing of your flock. To me you must have the dream job ,may I ask what you do?


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> How wonderful, can't wait for the pictures. It sounds like you have a lot of experience and know exactly what is needed for the wellbeing of your flock. To me you must have the dream job ,may I ask what you do?


I work in a bird specialist place, we do sell birds but we also take in unwanted pets, and birds who have been abused by previous owners. It's sad when you see some of the birds people bring to us... and some of the states they are in! Before we let anyone buy any of our birds we make sure they are going to a good home... and that no matter what bird they get (weather it be a finch, budgie, or larger parrot) the bird must come first (obviously not limit you doing anything, but be well looked after) sometimes... like when I tell people that any bird needs fresh water everyday (sometimes more) and the look you get... then they ask why...


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I couldn't pick up my baby Ringneck on Saturday... but I'm hoping I can get him/her this week on Friday or Saturday


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone 
I'm getting my baby Ringneck tomorrow


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

And here he/she is... although I didn't let him/her out... so far I'm the only one who can pick him/her up... my stepdad tried to touch him/her...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, your new friend is beautiful, congrats! And best of luck with him/her!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Wet bird photos


----------

